# Pet doves not getting along?



## ecokitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there, I joined this forum hoping I can get some advice on my pet doves.

Recently my male dove died. I don't want to keep my female dove alone (her name is Pepper) and I asked my friend (who I've been giving their babies to since I can not keep more than two doves) if he would give me one of the doves back so Pepper would have company. Her baby (named Rachel) really isn't a baby anymore...From what I can tell, she is a girl and we've had her for about 3 months.

I put Rachel inside the cage and while sometimes Pepper seems to not mind Rachel, she will viciously peck / attack her when Rachel gets too close or is perched on the same bar. I'm very concerned. Is there anyway these two birds can adjust being together, or will Pepper's aggressive behavior continue? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ecokitty said:


> Hi there, I joined this forum hoping I can get some advice on my pet doves.
> 
> Recently my male dove died. I don't want to keep my female dove alone (her name is Pepper) and I asked my friend (who I've been giving their babies to since I can not keep more than two doves) if he would give me one of the doves back so Pepper would have company. Her baby (named Rachel) really isn't a baby anymore...From what I can tell, she is a girl and we've had her for about 3 months.
> 
> I put Rachel inside the cage and while sometimes Pepper seems to not mind Rachel, she will viciously peck / attack her when Rachel gets too close or is perched on the same bar. I'm very concerned. Is there anyway these two birds can adjust being together, or will Pepper's aggressive behavior continue? Is there anything I can do?


that is pretty common or usual with ring neck doves. you have to do the intro slower, rachel in one cage and your dove in another so they can see each other. pepper is just protecting her territory.


----------

